
Yes, You Can Haz PDF - oblib
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/yes-you-can-haz-pdf/
======
mnoah
College students should rejoice. It was so frustrating trying to find peer
reviewed work stuck behind a paywall (yes I know colleges pay for them, but
good lord! The UI of those sites!)

